# Killajoule at Bonneville 2014



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

241.901 mph today


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Back in my wilder years I had a Ducati 900SS and I once hit 165mph on a deserted bridge in the wee hours of the morning (not intoxicated, I should note). That just about scared the pee out of me so I definitely take my proverbial hat off and give a bow to Bill and Eva for doing 241+, and on the cagey salt flats to boot. Thanks for the update, maj. Good stuff!


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

They had a return mile at 239.600 mph so the average is 240 plus change for the record. Impressive


----------



## TerryH (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow!!! That's awesome!!!


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

http://www.hybridcars.com/killajoule-electric-sidecar-sets-241-mph-speed-record/ 

Nice press.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Rumor is they're back out on the Salt and she hit 270mph


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Wow, that's getting within striking distance of the all time electric record of 315 mph!


major said:


> Rumor is they're back out on the Salt and she hit 270mph


----------



## Frank (Dec 6, 2008)

It's a very, very impressive speed indeed but Bill says he thinks they've just about wrung everything out of it that can be wrung. Without aero changes it will take a lot more power than they have to exceed 300. I'm pretty sure they'll be looking at aero first.

If someone finds a video please post the link!


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Bill said Killajoule has a 0.4 Cd. I'm surprised it is that high, there is definitely room for improvement there.


Frank said:


> It's a very, very impressive speed indeed but Bill says he thinks they've just about wrung everything out of it that can be wrung. Without aero changes it will take a lot more power than they have to exceed 300. I'm pretty sure they'll be looking at aero first.
> 
> If someone finds a video please post the link!


----------

